# Outdoor enclosure



## Dubya (Jan 5, 2013)

I found this site about making outdoor reptile enclosures a while back. I am building Gwangi a 12x12ft enclosure in the spring based on this idea. It will not cost much and should be perfect. Just make sure you wash all fiberglass dust off of the roofing panels. http://www.riobravoreptiles.com/howto_outdoor.htm


----------



## james.w (Jan 5, 2013)

I would be worried a tegu would dig his way out. It would be more work but digging down a bit and burying chicken wire would prevent escapes if the tegu will be left outside for extended periods of time. If this is just for daily outside/natural sun time than it wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Maro1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just lay some wire underneath it and that design will work fine.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, I was going to make the whole thing above ground level and put vinyl coated mesh on the bottom. On top of that, small rocks for drainage, followed by a soil/sand/peat mix 1.5-2ft deep. Around the perimeter, I want to place concrete blocks buried anywhere he may get his nose under the side panels. The top will be all mesh so no raccoons will get in. It will cost nothing in labor because I will employ the help of my son who better damn well help me if he expects to eat.


----------



## james.w (Jan 5, 2013)

Then I would say great idea


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: Outdoor enclosure*



Dubya said:


> Yes, I was going to make the whole thing above ground level and put vinyl coated mesh on the bottom. On top of that, small rocks for drainage, followed by a soil/sand/peat mix 1.5-2ft deep. Around the perimeter, I want to place concrete blocks buried anywhere he may get his nose under the side panels. The top will be all mesh so no raccoons will get in. It will cost nothing in labor because I will employ the help of my son who better damn well help me if he expects to eat.



Yes the blessing of kids make em work

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

